# So, what are NFS services?

## dE_logics

I was introduced to this term NFS "services"...and I have no idea what it is. A client is suppose to have access to certain services provided by the NFS server...What are these services?

----------

## ewaller

Network File System.  It is a way to share folders over the network (predates and [imho] is superior to Samba)

----------

## dE_logics

I know what's NFS, but there are various services within NFS, this line got me confused - 

 *Quote:*   

> These two files specify which computers on the network can use services on your machine

  from here

I don't know what is a service over a network.

----------

## fangorn

The NFS (versions up to 3) protocol is split up into seperate daemons, that provide services. 

Needed are - besides the nfs-kernel-server or the userspace-server version - 

portmap

statd

mountd

lockd (optional AFAIK)

on both server and client. At least portmap and montd are needed on the client.

----------

## dE_logics

Hummm...ok, now I get it. Thanks.

----------

## Jaglover

rpcinfo is the tool to query NFS services.

----------

